# Kickstarter Poll--Chime in



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello guys, I was thinking of doing a poll to gauge interest to see what kits you would like to see us make. Let get some ideas rolling and see what shakes out. Then I will create the poll. Let's stick to creating a new tool based on old kits and patterns never done this is easiest for now. New sculpts I am going to leave out since the market currently has a ton of them.

Our Ideas below. Please add to ours. Keep it to non licensed stuff Please. This is not limited to figures. I know this tough.

1/12 Aurora Pattern for the Metaluna Mutant new base would be added. Classic Movie Monster Series The Mutant (No License to expensive).

1/8 The Viking


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

3 Musketeers?

The Aurora Ragnarok Interceptor and/or Nuclear Airliner?

The ol' Hawk Nuclear Bomber?

Revell XSL-1 rocket ship?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

sasquatch (the pic from the 60's)

the presidents: geo washington - present

founding fathers: ben franklin, paul revere etc

other famous figures from history....john glenn, lewis and clark, neil armstrong, albert einstein, henry ford, thomas edison, gen. Custer, daniel boone, 

indian chief
indian squaw

generic baseball player

the VULTURE from salvage one tv series

Vanguard satellite (hawk re-issue)


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

First off let me say I'd be all over the Metaluna Mutant if it came out and the Viking as well.

Other than that what about a Zombie with no distinct likeness to any movie or the good ol' Grim Reaper.
With the ongoing flood of Zombie movies (recently with big budget Brad starring) I'd like to think this would generate interest.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

More Chamber of Horrors kits...
ie: The Hanging Tree, The Gallows, Electric Chair...
The Prototypes from Aurora that were never made...(Andy knows what I'm talking about  )
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Apache on Horse,Stegosaurus and other dinos not yet released.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

the HANGING TREE would be an awesome kit :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I take it this is about kits that were going to be produced but never were and they'll be styrene?

If so.......off the top of my head....the.....



AURORA STEGOSAURUS


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'd definitely be in for either the stegosaurus, or the hanging tree for sure.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Stegosaurus, Hanging Tree (and other Torture kits from series), Apache Warrior would top my list. Also the Metaluna Mutant so long as the base was changed so the guys who got the limited production resin copies could still have the original.
Steve


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Why not add a Faith Domergue figure to the Metalunan Mutant to differentiate from the resin limited edition. I've waited decades for that kit ever since reading about it in the old O'Quinn Studios SF/Fantasy Modeler.

Why don't you guys do the Science Fiction Scenes concept that Dave Cockrum did the designs for? It isn't a licensed subject and they were scaled to interact with both the Prehistoric Scenes and Monster Scenes.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/27812


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*No licencing*

Series of generic zombies that aren`t in any films or TV shows.Make great painting kits & kids will want them too. :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Jimmy B said:


> First off let me say I'd be all over the Metaluna Mutant if it came out and the Viking as well.
> 
> Other than that what about a Zombie with no distinct likeness to any movie or the good ol' Grim Reaper.
> With the ongoing flood of Zombie movies (recently with big budget Brad starring) I'd like to think this would generate interest.


I suggested generic zombies to them a few weeks ago.Kids will scoop them as well. No brainer in my books.Each one could have a different theme. Eg.-Pirate Zombie etc.


----------



## fairbanks (Oct 19, 2013)

*Chitty Chitty Bang Bang*

The Old Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang would be a highly sought after Re-Issue


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The Metaluna Mutant is an outstanding idea so I hope that one does happen. A couple of other possibilities:

MOTM Godzilla - prototyped but never produced
The Phantom (The Ghost Who Walks) - prototyped but never produced


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A zombie kit could have a bunch of options - different heads and limbs in various states of decay - so people would buy multiple copies.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The hanging tree would be great, as long as the Tonto tree is not used!
And the Mutant would be super freaking fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok,...calm down Jim...


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

MOM Godzilla for sure. Everytime I see it I start to drool. The Mutant would be a great piece, but I think the pose should be changed. The MOM Flash Gordon swordfighting Ming would be welcome additions as well.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Metaluna Mutant would be way cool!


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

How about something similar to the Laramie Stage Ghost?


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

The Phantom prototype, The Mutant, Apache Warrior. Love the idea of a Grim Reaper kit.

Might you also consider of a few of the monsters and aliens from 50s Sci-Fi movies that are in the public domain? And maybe some silent film figure kits too.

Some kind of "warriors of the world" series, figures in action poses: a samurai, a Roman Centurion, a knight and so on.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

I am all over the Metaluna Mutant, if its in 1/8th scale!

Rob


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

B movie monsters...like Monster of Piedras Blancas, Curse of the Demon, Hideous Sun Devil, She Creature...none of these have been made in styrene that I'm aware of.

MMM


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

The Maria Robot (or, as Mr. Ackerman would have said - _Robotrix_) from Fritz Lang's Metropolis should be in the public domain. A kit of her has never been produced in styrene...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

RB said:


> The Maria Robot (or, as Mr. Ackerman would have said - _Robotrix_) from Fritz Lang's Metropolis should be in the public domain.


Nope
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolis_(1927_film)#Copyright_issues


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

These zombies would be cool.

~RK~


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lots of great ideas here keep them coming.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Did I mention, that I would also be all-in for a grim reaper?
Especially if it had a cool cemetery base.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Another one of my favorites.










~RK~


----------



## Mr. Franz (Apr 17, 2009)

First off, nice to see "Shock Waves," the ultimate "Nazi zombie" movie, get mentioned. And I agree those zombies would make for a great kit!

A couple of non-figure kit ideas: any interest in Flash Gordon style retro rocket ships and/or other sci-fi spaceships and vehicles that appeared on the covers of sci fi and fantasy magazines from the 30s and 40s?

Also, what about "War of the Worlds" kits based on the original art work? Or is there a H.G. Wells Estate to contend with?

MOTM Godzilla prototype: I'm a huge fan of The Big Guy but would Toho have to grant permission first?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*MOM wolfman repop. the mold would not be that expensive, and it was nicely rendered by Aurora, and a good companion piece to Moebius' MOM creature. I still cant figure out why Frank would have rather done "kogar" than The MOM wolfie, but hey, its his company and his money, I guess.. 

Z
*


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

If you want to avoid rights issues, mold kits of mythological characters and creatures from Norse, Roman, Greek and other pantheons.

On the "prehistoric" front, I'd like to see a wooly rhino, dire wolf, Uintatherium, Brontotherium, or the largest land animal ever, Indricotherium.

If you really, really wanted to cause a stir, an _accurate_ 1/72, 1/144, or smaller USS Nautilus would be a good pick. It's a crime that the world's first nuclear-powered sub's represented in styrene by the ancient mold. I know cutting new molds is expensive, but I think this would sell well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hold on a minute. I thought this was supposed to be kits that were in the stages of being done but got cancelled etc? Like the Aurora stegosaurus...................but this has now drifted in to all new tools.


----------

